# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  YOGA NIDRA (Conscious Deep Sleep ) with more info + MP3 inside

## Simply.Complex

*Yoga Nidra means* Yogic Sleep. It is a state of conscious Deep Sleep. In Meditation, you         _         remain_ in the Waking state of consciousness, and gently focus the         mind, while allowing thought patterns, emotions, sensations, and images         to arise and go on. However, in         Yoga Nidra, you _ leave_ the Waking         state, go _past_ the Dreaming state, and go to Deep Sleep,         yet remain awake. While Yoga Nidra is a state that is very relaxing,         it is also used by Yogis to purify the Samskaras, the deep         impressions that are the driving force behind Karma

A LOT more information on this page
http://www.swamij.com/yoga-nidra.htm


YOGA NIDRA (MP3)
This is I think 46 minutes long...It's a Yoga Nidra MP3 made by a guy named Tim Rowe but I added some Japanese Shakuhachi Music that I just found out about yesterday which some Zen Buddhists use as an aid for meditation..extremely relaxing..Yoga Nidra takes you from the waking state to the dreaming state to the deep sleep state..This is a Lucid Dreaming website so you guys probably would like to stay at the dreaming state..when you use this the purpose is to be able to reach this state without the use of the MP3..this can also be used to program the subconscious too..it is relaxing so you can use this to WILD, Phase, reach the MA/BA State (even though it can go way deeper than that) and more..I'm about to make this my main practice

http://www.divshare.com/download/3832324-d3f
- go to Download Original on the right side

remember, practice and you will succeed

----------


## Binsk

Hm, sounds interesting... I will have to check it out! Thanks for this!

----------


## Simply.Complex

No problem...I'm always glad to help

----------


## RooJ

Thanks for the link, 
Yoga Nidra is a fascinating subject, it just goes to show whats possible when you practice hard enough. It would be awesome to experience going through an entire nights sleep conciously, to see the entire life of a dream from forming to end.. And concious deep sleep , Its above and beyond the lucid dreaming level.

It would be pretty cool if you could keep us up to date on your progress if you decide to fully commit to this.

----------


## Simply.Complex

> Thanks for the link, 
> Yoga Nidra is a fascinating subject, it just goes to show whats possible when you practice hard enough. It would be awesome to experience going through an entire nights sleep conciously, to see the entire life of a dream from forming to end.. And concious deep sleep , Its above and beyond the lucid dreaming level.
> 
> It would be pretty cool if you could keep us up to date on your progress if you decide to fully commit to this.



Oh yeah..I definitely will..I tried it last night for the first time and started losing sense of my body halfway through..started getting some hypnagogic imagery and going deeper in my mind..I got startled that it was happening so quick and I opened my eyes..I just said to myself that I'll try this tomorrow so I just went to sleep..What did happen when I woke up was me getting and best sleep I ever had since the beginning 07 till now..I woke up so refreshed man..I am also instilling in my mind that I will go deeper every time I practice Yoga Nidra and that I will master Yoga Nidra..I'm loving it so far..Dream Yoga was going to be my main practice but I find this to be perfect for me..I'd rather practice this and go into the mind myself to change my beliefs..and have the ability to go to the dreaming state at will..Oh and this also leads to the state of samadhi if you keep practicing..Samadhi is a state of stillness..It's when people sort of have a sense of Nirvana..I would believe this could lead to enlightenment if thats your thing of course

----------


## Barefooted Student

I will definitely read up on it for sure, thanks for the intro.  :smiley:  I also was attempting dream yoga, still try to stay aware but it seems my mind wants to wander. -.- I will post progress too, if you guys want just say so. Also, are you saying if you want to stay at the lucid dream state, you must not use the MP3?

----------


## Simply.Complex

> I will definitely read up on it for sure, thanks for the intro.  I also was attempting dream yoga, still try to stay aware but it seems my mind wants to wander. -.- I will post progress too, if you guys want just say so. Also, are you saying if you want to stay at the lucid dream state, you must not use the MP3?



Yea..post progress..you guys practicing helps me to stick with my practice more..and you could stay in the lucid dream state while using the MP3 too it doesn't really matter..once you get to whatever state that you want I think that you could just ignore the rest of the recording..

----------


## Simply.Complex

I'm practicing everyday man..I hope ya'll stick with it

----------


## Barefooted Student

Along with this, I have decided to stick with dream yoga too. Anyways I tried this last night. Listening to the mp3, following all of the instructions with an empty mind, brought me into a really relaxed state. I got to the point where my body was feeling tingly and weightless, but then my throat needed me to swallow because I had just gotten a drink before bed. So I went to bed normally after that, and had a lucid. <- I did an RC and it worked, but then I woke. D:

----------


## Simply.Complex

> Along with this, I have decided to stick with dream yoga too. Anyways I tried this last night. Listening to the mp3, following all of the instructions with an empty mind, brought me into a really relaxed state. I got to the point where my body was feeling tingly and weightless, but then my throat needed me to swallow because I had just gotten a drink before bed. So I went to bed normally after that, and had a lucid. <- I did an RC and it worked, but then I woke. D:



I'm gonna upload the MP3 without the music to see which one works better for people - I'll edit this post

----------


## haelen

> YOGA NIDRA (MP3)
> This is I think 46 minutes long...It's a Yoga Nidra MP3 made by a guy named Tim Rowe but I added some Japanese Shakuhachi Music that I just found out about yesterday



Just to let you know that this contributor has edited the mp3 I created and distributed this mp3 without contacting me and asking permission.

The original is available at www.freeyoganidra.co.uk/

Tim Rowe

----------


## Awhislyle

> Along with this, I have decided to stick with dream yoga too. Anyways I tried this last night. Listening to the mp3, following all of the instructions with an empty mind, brought me into a really relaxed state. I got to the point where my body was feeling tingly and weightless, but then my throat needed me to swallow because I had just gotten a drink before bed. So I went to bed normally after that, and had a lucid. <- I did an RC and it worked, but then I woke. D:



Yeah I did it and was all tingly after the first counting down from 27, never advanced any after that.
Though I guess I really wasn't aware enough about Yoga Nidra to know what I was supposed to be doing and where I was going

----------


## Happiness is a Warm Gun

I found this very relaxing, and I too got the tingling that I'm learning to associate with sleep paralysis. One thing that I found frustrating was that I couldn't seem to find a comfortable palm-up position for my right arm. I seemed to have to constantly put my focus back to my right arm and consciously relax it, and as soon as my focus drifted it would start tensing again, as I would eventually notice when a tendon slid across my elbow. This was definitely a practice that I plan to continue, and thank you to both the OP and the original creator of the mp3 for this meditation. I feel much more solid now, and I'm excited to see if it will affect my lucid dreaming.

----------


## exileblue

wow... it was great... never gone that far with a normal wild... thanks

edit: Just wanted to say that I tried this at evening... but I will try this again tonight and see what happens.

----------


## lance_r

So you just listen to the mp3 while laying down or what i don't see instructions on how to do it. sorry for my ignorance if its right in front of me lol.

----------


## exileblue

Just listen to the MP3 it will tell you what to do.

----------


## allensig3654

Wow, I loved that MP3. It made me focus 100% and I was able to enter SP within 20-25 min.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I really liked the sound of the .mp3. Tried it the other night, but wasn't really focused enough to get the best out of it. I was really tired (I couldn't complete a _single_ backward count from 27  :tongue2:  ). The only thing I'm put off by is when he stays silent for the count, and then, like 2 minutes later, just starts talking. It always startles me a bit, and momentarily breaks my relaxation. 

I'll definitely give it another shot, though.

----------


## Awhislyle

> I really liked the sound of the .mp3. Tried it the other night, but wasn't really focused enough to get the best out of it. I was really tired (I couldn't complete a _single_ backward count from 27  ). The only thing I'm put off by is when he stays silent for the count, and then, like 2 minutes later, just starts talking. It always startles me a bit, and momentarily breaks my relaxation. 
> 
> I'll definitely give it another shot, though.



Yeah it really scared me the first time, I was like maybe it stops, then a second later BAM! Then the next few times it didn't get  me as bad but still a lil bit

----------


## allensig3654

> Yeah it really scared me the first time, I was like maybe it stops, then a second later BAM! Then the next few times it didn't get  me as bad but still a lil bit



LOL. First time it made me jump.

----------


## DreamChaser

> I really liked the sound of the .mp3. Tried it the other night, but wasn't really focused enough to get the best out of it. I was really tired (I couldn't complete a _single_ backward count from 27  ). The only thing I'm put off by is when he stays silent for the count, and then, like 2 minutes later, just starts talking. It always startles me a bit, and momentarily breaks my relaxation. 
> 
> I'll definitely give it another shot, though.



I use software like Creative Wave Studio, and can adjust sound levels at any spot and delete bits and so on.
Maybe download something like that and adjust it.
 ::D:

----------


## Ellipsis

Has anyone else had any recent success with this? I plan on trying this tonight so I'll report back with any results.

----------


## TK Chris

I haven't had any LD's yet, so should i use this technique just starting out? I mean I don't see how trying could hurt anything. any advice?

----------


## esotericsun

Hello, i followed link to page and was not able to download. it kept looping me back to same place. do i have to register to actually download, i was able to play on page but would like to download file to my comp.

----------


## Ellipsis

Hrm okay so this didn't work well for me. I lost concentration during the middle and ended up just shutting my iPod and going to sleep.

----------


## mak

Im going to try this tonight. Wish me luck.

----------


## TK Chris

anyone entered an LD with this yet?

----------


## Njd1990

Good luck getting an LD with it. It IS very relaxing but I found nothing more from it.

----------


## TK Chris

did it last night, got all the way thru it, and you are exactly right about just relaxing you. When the guy who put it on here said it takes you past the dreaming state, and into deep sleep while being completely aware...well that's where i was misled. Well, now I'm trying WBTB for the first time!

----------


## Snivellus

I only made it about 20 minutes through. I couldn't believe I only got half-way through, it felt like a god damned eternity. I had a very vivid dream afterwords though! Going to try this again right now.

----------


## Writermind

*Subs*

----------


## MRooney

I tried this last night. The thing that got me was the 'counting down from 27' bit. My mind kept wandering. Twas very relaxing though, I might try it again tonight.

----------


## gsoldi

> I tried this last night. The thing that got me was the 'counting down from 27' bit. My mind kept wandering. Twas very relaxing though, I might try it again tonight.



Yea, same here. I had to start over from 27 a couple of times because in the middle of it my mind kept wandering. While doing the body relaxing part the second time I think I entered some kind of trance. My body started shaking really hard and my breathing got really fast and intense but after a while i went back to normal. Too bad I didn´t finished the whole track, I did it before going to bed and my brother got into my room and turned on the lights when I was like 7 minutes into the track :/

----------


## mak

> I tried this last night. The thing that got me was the 'counting down from 27' bit. My mind kept wandering. Twas very relaxing though, I might try it again tonight.



lol same here, i had to have counted down about 5 times before getting it right.

----------


## Licity

I just tried using this. Toward the end, I was in SP, felt tingly and my thoughts kinda became narrow. I couldn't move for a second, but my heart started pounding and my breathing became shallow. This excited me so much I woke up.

Classic symptoms of approaching sleep, it was also the closest I have ever been to a full WILD! I had trouble moving from vibrations to a dream, but that takes more practice.

P.S. - Looks like I wasn't the only one to get stuck counting back from 27. ::D:

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

This sounds very interesting... and its getting good reviews so Im definitely going to give this a shot tonight! ::D: 

I dont know how this works yet, but Im going to try it with a WILD... if Im allowed to, that is.

----------


## Simply.Complex

> did it last night, got all the way thru it, and you are exactly right about just relaxing you. When the guy who put it on here said it takes you past the dreaming state, and into deep sleep while being completely aware...well that's where i was misled. Well, now I'm trying WBTB for the first time!



 it does bring you past the dreaming state and into a state of deep sleep but you have to keep PRACTICING..if you keep practicing than you will eventually get to that level

----------


## dasein

I've practiced Yoga Nidra a few times before (both Tim Rowe's mp3s and another series).  Both have definitely helped me reach a much deeper level of relaxation then just my regular evening Hatha-Yoga practice.  The only really out of the ordinary experience was a strange sense of ... size.  Once during a practice I had the sense that I was much larger than my body, that my eyes were two tiny windows I was pressed close against, and I had this sense that I was this vast being stuffed into a tiny shell.  It was a satisfying sensation and actually brought me back to similar experiences when I was a child, helped me to see those sensations in a new (and much less frightening) light.  I'll definitely be continuing with the practice  :smiley: 

Does anyone know of any other mp3s?  I've found my Hatha-Yoga practice benefits from lots of different teachers, and feel Yoga Nidra might be similar.  Thanks for reading!  ::D:

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

Man, I tried this yesterday and it KNOCKED ME OUT! ::sleeping::  But it definitely relaxed me and gave me a full (good) night's sleep w/ a lot of dreams. :smiley: 

I dont think I even made it very far into the mp3. But I guess that was b/c I took melatonin. :tongue2:  Well, Im going to give it another rip tonight.

----------


## illidan

Could someone mirror the mp3 file somewhere?

----------


## Ellipsis

I tried this again last night with a very odd result. After about 20 minutes of listening, I began having a -lot- of difficulty focusing on the recording. Instead, my mind kept wandering, but not in an organized pattern. I recognized that as my typical type of hypnogognia. Was it a good thing that my hypnogognia was distracting me? Or was that just a sign that I was about to fall into regular, non-lucid sleep? I ended up just shutting off my ipod and fell asleep almost immediately.

----------


## gsoldi

Can people OBE from this yoga?

----------


## M45t3r

Please upload to rapidshare.de or mediafire.com, i can't download from the link you gave.

----------


## Simply.Complex

I got a treat for ya'll..I paid for this Yoga Nidra CD and ripped it..It's over 57 minutes so if ya'll want it just ask..also im happy to see that people are enjoying the MP3 you can all thank Tim Rowe for that

----------


## yarjar

This looks intriguing, I'd like to give it a shot. I've never had an LD before... at least not recently since I've been trying.

----------


## jerheimer

what are these waves of relaxation that i experience about half way through listening? they dont last long and it only happened a few times, maybe 2 or 3 different occurances. it happens sometimes when i do other types of relaxation techniques also.

----------


## aceofspades

I am going to mirror this file as sooon as I get my hands on it. You have to have a full account to get it. If anyone has it please email it to me. I will tell you my email if you PM me.

----------


## DiScReEt

> I am going to mirror this file as sooon as I get my hands on it. You have to have a full account to get it. If anyone has it please email it to me. I will tell you my email if you PM me.



Here's the original posted by the creator:





> The original is available at www.freeyoganidra.co.uk/
> 
> Tim Rowe

----------


## aceofspades

> Here's the original posted by the creator:



thanks i jumped through the hoops to get it and now I'll upload it to http://naps.streamlink.us/lucid 

in a second. It should be there in about 30 minutes

*CHEERS*

http://naps.streamlink.us/lucid/Tim&#37;...0Nidra%201.mp3

----------


## illidan

Thanks for the mirror.

----------


## aceofspades

np all in a nights work

----------


## Halocuber

Is this safe????

----------


## aceofspades

> Is this safe????



its an audio file? its pretty damn hard to put a virus in an audio files.

And snow crash was just a book. You can't corrupt someone's mind using binary >.<

----------


## Halocuber

K  thx ,    lol

----------


## MRooney

I know this is an old topic, but my ipod was recently stolen and wiped of everything on it, including this. none of the mirrors work, does anyone have it?

----------


## kulananda

I love yoga nidra, i download this one and try it out.

----------


## juroara

I feel terrible  ::bigteeth::  It can take me up to two hours to fall asleep, but I plug in this mp3, and I'm _out_ by the time he says 'thumb'. But actually, I really want to be able to listen to the entire thing while remaining conscious  :Sad:

----------


## kulananda

> I feel terrible  It can take me up to two hours to fall asleep, but I plug in this mp3, and I'm _out_ by the time he says 'thumb'. But actually, I really want to be able to listen to the entire thing while remaining conscious



just keep practicing, one thing to try is to look out of your thirde eye.

----------


## kulananda

I listened to the Yoga Nidra. It is good, i blanked out for awhile then became totally awake and could not fall asleep. 

This yoga nidra is from the book "Yoga Nidra" by Swami Satyananda Saraswati, Bijar School of Yoga. He brought classical tantra to the modern age. Anyone interested in dreaming and  higher consciousness etc; i recommend getting and studying this book.

----------


## xSteelyPhilx

Just scanned through the mp3 and it seems really interesting. Trying it out tonight. Never had a LD, but have only been trying for 3 nights and am experimenting with different things. Cant wait to try this

----------


## Clamosus

Downloaded and will definitely try!  :smiley:  Do you listen to it during WBTB or before going to bed? And do you lay on the floor or on the bed?

----------


## Kerpele

Thanks man! I got really interrested about this. Going to try this tonight.
Clamosus, terveiset suomesta!

----------


## MasterMind

I  will try this tonight before sleep. So if I stay aware during the whole mp3 I WILD? :S

----------


## Ferret

The first night I tried this I felt very relaxed but not sleepy. After it finished I went to bed and broke my dry spell with a LD. That may have been from me not smoking weed for the last few days. Im going to try this as often as I can and see what it can do for me

----------


## HelixR

I tryed it and I felt the most relaxed I ever was in my life. That focusing on each body part technique worked really well. Infact, I've memorized it now after one time listening to the mp3. I didn't enter SP or anything so I just decided to get up after it was done and then go back to sleep. When I got up it felt like I was doing a WBTB because I was so relaxed. I'm quite sure this would work as a replacement if done correctly.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I agree with HelixR. I tried it; i quit with about 10 or 15 minutes left, but i felt so relaxed. I tried it right before going to sleep for the first time of the night. At one point, it felt like my breathing was getting shallow (like it does in sp) and my lower torso was tingling. That feeling happened during one of the 27 countdowns, so when the guy started talking again, it startled me and made me lose the sp feelings. I may try it again tonight, i'll try to go through the whole thing this time.

----------


## Clamosus

I tried this one night before going to bed; I laid on the floor but stopped after a while because I got headache (I didn't have a pillow or anyting).  :tongue2:  Anyone else has this problem?

----------


## MasterMind

There is a mp3 file with Stephen LaBerge which can make me stay awake for 20 minutes. I am going to edit that track and when the 20 minutes has past I will hear some relaxing music "Detektivbyrån - Life( Universe" and then this Yoga Nidra track because after 20 minutes I don't fall asleep, because I either fall asleep during those 20 minutes or don't fall asleep at all and this can maybe be the first time I WILD before sleep  ::D:  I reply my results tomorrow.  :Shades wink:

----------


## MasterMind

Ok, I napped a little for some time to time during the mp3 so it didn't work. but if I stay aware all the way through maybe it work. I try again next night...

----------


## Raven Knight

MoSh just told me about this... I am definitely going to try it!  Thanks, MoSh!   ::thanks::   And thanks for posting this!   ::thanks::

----------


## Oneiroknot

I just listened to the whole thing... around late afternoon time. It was extremely relaxing and also produced a tingly sleep paralysis-like feeling. Now I feel very refreshed and alert. Thanks for posting, definitely recommend it =)

----------


## alexdream

Simply.Complex

says he added to the tape music tim rowe Japanese Zen Shakuhachi Music
my question is which is the name of background music that adds, where I can get or find, to lower the flute accompanied by harp, I would like to have the track music only,

Moreover the work you did to add the music is great, besides raising awareness of the yoga nidra and guide Tim Rowe,
thanks for helping and cooperating
for now I will continue practicing yoga nidra
luck and happy practice

----------


## ComaWhite

I'm a little bit confused. Should I listen to this whole audio, then wake up and then go back to bed? Or should I simply be able to listen to the full audio in order to attain lucidity? I'm fairly new to lucid dreaming and have only had a handful of experiences with it but I'm trying to control it as best I can  :smiley: 
I do many different types of yoga so I figured this might be a great addition as well!

----------


## Raaven

Hey, the link dieded, does anybody have this track somewhere and could upload it?

----------


## gab

Link dieded coz it was posted 8 years ago. Google it, I know for a fact it's somewhere online.

----------

